# Fluval edge new Led lights!



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I just tested the new Led lights for the Fluval edge. They are 1.8 watts each, so they barely draw any juice at all and they are about twice as bright as the old halogen ones. Best of all, they give off almost no heat so they don't burn the plants that reach towards the lights. As well, I have read that they new Fluval edge (range) model, coming soon, will be twice as large as the current edge and have a much stronger led light, with a cool blue night light led feature.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Just saw at Mr. Pets just before they close. Was considering picking one up. What color temp do you think they are 6700 or 10000 ? You think they are adequate for plants.

Although I am still trying to hunt down 3W MR 11 bulb. I know they exist. GBL has 1.7W rated equivalent to 17W halogen.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

They are 10k and yes I think they will work for the plants. They newer edge(range) will have a stronger led light, it will be interesting to see if these leds fit/work in the old edge.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. They were $35 for two at Mr. Pets and I hesitated at the price. Just found these on Amazon.com for $6.99 ea

http://www.amazon.com/Brightest-LED-Angle-Lumen-1113WH/dp/B002L2AIIE

They are only 6,000K. At that price I think I will take a chance, if not white enough, they are going to be landscape lights  Need some for landscape lighting any way.

Also thinking of changing it to MR 16 base as well if I can find the right bulb.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The new range has totally new lighting system.

http://www.fluvalblog.com/new-fluval-edge-range/

Drawback, manual switch betw day and night mode.

That's the one and only reason I sold my Marineland LED strip and I am amazed that Marineland has not added an extra plug yet. Guess it would cost an extra board instead of sharing the same board - cheap


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know that these were coming out. They are stunning (the new Fluval Edges). The LED lights look really good, too. I would love to know how they do with plants!


----------

